# Indiana Snow Thread 2010-2011



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Lets all have a safe and profitable summer and hopefully the snow gods will bless us with a white winter


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Chance of plowable snow this weekend.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

'Uncle Tom Skilling said 2-6" depending on what part of the lake effect band your on


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Its looking to at least be somthing plowable!!!! Still early and things always seem to change....


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

Bah i only got 5 hours Saturday, sucks that it was a late snow, lets see what this weekend brings....more than 5 hours would be nice in Munster In. good luck, stay safe, hope you make a ton of money!


----------

